

Two Startups Battle Over Who Invented Risk-Like War Game First - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/21/two-startups-battle-over-who-invented-risk-like-war-game-first/

======
tim2
Hey wait, but ideas are worth nothing! :)

------
mynameishere
Casablanca Software Inc.

[http://www.mobygames.com/game/apple2/computer-edition-of-
ris...](http://www.mobygames.com/game/apple2/computer-edition-of-risk-the-
world-conquest-game)

------
iamwil
I hope they're not spending their time bickering, and just more time making
things work better.

~~~
fleaflicker
Having the best product does not guarantee success. Not even close.

As you can see here, nothing beats out some well-placed PR (at least in the
short-term).

~~~
aston
And releasing early.

------
samwise
Someone should take this game global using google maps API.

------
monkkbfr
Ugg... stupid Valley Wag like Gossip story.

------
wumi
so did Mike find out about this via HN?

~~~
fleaflicker
This is where being a YC company is invaluable:

1\. PG said he would contact the NYT journalist personally; he probably did
the same with TechCrunch.

2\. Even without Mr. Graham making calls on their behalf, how seriously would
Kirkland's claims be taken without the YC pedigree?

~~~
slim
this is bad news for my <http://markkit.net> if
<http://awesomehighlighter.com> could make it to YC. :-)

this makes me wonder about this post :
[http://markkit.net/archive/stevenf.com_2008_03_the_first_the...](http://markkit.net/archive/stevenf.com_2008_03_the_first_the_free_and_the_good.php.html)

since i can't be "the first" (not beeing funded by YC), and since we are both
"free". my only chance is to be "the good".

I think I'm taking the challenge.

